# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > Making Stuff > How-to Tutorials Only >  Kids, Goats and the Arapuca Bird Trap

## Pict

I set up an arapuca in our dog kennel to catch some of the dove coming in to eat our goat food. It worked but my son got a little enthusiastic, so did our goat...

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

*Kids, Goats and the Arapuca Bird Trap*

Mac

----------


## crashdive123

Very nice Mac.

----------


## Rokas

Mac, and what will you do with cached doves?

----------


## Pict

We just let them go.  The embarassment is enough punishment. Mac

----------


## Rick

Let me get this straight. You have goat food in the dog kennel? Does the dog know it's goat food? And, have you told the goat that he's rich in protein. I'm sure he'll be thrilled to learn that. :Big Grin:

----------


## Pict

Our goat and pit bull actually sleep all snuggled up together, its embarassing.  Mac

----------


## Ken

I just watched the YouTube video (The Colhane Channel - Pict's favorite) on this trap yesterday.  That's a pretty nifty design!   :Thumbup:

----------


## Pict

> I just watched the YouTube video (The Colhane Channel - Pict's favorite) on this trap yesterday.  That's a pretty nifty design!


Pict = Colhane, we are the same person. :Cowboy: 

Mac

----------


## erunkiswldrnssurvival

the trap does work well. i have a brazilian friend in boston that taught me how to make them. he uses them to catch pigeons,(up there we call them "Ghetto chicken") great post Pict< (Mr Colhane)

----------


## Badawg

Wait... The goat ate the wooden trap? They are great garbage disposals... Not that the trap was garbage.

----------


## Rick

You guys really are gettin' in deep, you know?

----------


## Runs With Beer

I made a few of these traps after watching Picts post, Had a lot of fun doing so and it works very well.

----------


## Pict

> I made a few of these traps after watching Picts post, Had a lot of fun doing so and it works very well.


They look great, better than a lot of mine do.  You got the trigger down, now trow some bird seed under it.  Mac

----------

